# Help with engine code...



## SouthSideDub (Jul 13, 2005)

Scanned the car (01 s4 2.7t) with vag-com and showed:

P1135
O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank1+2-Sensor2 Electrical Malfunction

Tried researching it but cant figure out whats causing this. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

SouthSideDub said:


> Scanned the car (01 s4 2.7t) with vag-com and showed:
> 
> P1135
> O2 Sensor Heating Circ.,Bank1+2-Sensor2 Electrical Malfunction
> ...


 What was the Audi DTC not the P-code? I have had 2.7l biturbo O2 sensor heater failures that were fixed with the usual replace the affected O2 sensor. The location description above seems a little mixed up?


----------

